# Water Heater Installation



## docgj (Mar 15, 2010)

2006 ICC family of codes.

Proposed commercial office addition.

Additional Unisex restroom in addition.

Small(2.5 gal.) water heater proposed for this restroom is to be installed in ceiling? They are showing a drain pan (no detail to connection to DWV)  One of my issues is that it is going in an unheated attic. I'm in Pa. good chance it will freeze. The other is that the spec sheet info is for a residential heater. Are they allowed to use a residential heater in a commercial building? I have no details(on plans) of clearances/working spaces.

Is there anything else I should be concerned with?

docgj


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

*docgj,*

*Is this a [ natural ] gas supplied water heater,  an electric or some other type?*

*If gas, then exhaust ducting and clearances, ...if electric, then the proper type*

*of wiring [ no NM above the "drop ceiling"  ] to the appliance;   must be a*

*dedicated cricuit back to the int. elec. panel; an appropriately sized*

*temperature & pressure relief valve AND appropriately sized t & p drain line*

*that is installed separate from from the drain pan drain line, with both drain*

*lines draining to an approved [ conspicuous ] location;  if using pvc on the*

*drain lines, ...yep, install that lovely purple primer on all joints;   proper*

*slope of the drainage piping;  proper support of said drain line piping;*

*proper support of the water heater itself [ assumed full of water - - it's a*

*weight thingy   *  * ];  working clearances around the water heater itself.*

*If installed an unconditioned space that has a very good chance of freezing,*

*then require them to install it in a location that is not subject to freezing.*

*Because the water heater will be going into a commercial application, then*

*the requirements of the IPC [ see Ch. 5 - - `06 IPC  ] will govern the install,*

*NOT the IRC!*

*HTH !   *


----------



## syarn (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

2006 ipc section 607.3 thermal expansion control

would add a device for controlling pressure shall be installed as well...??

this is NOT the temperature & pressure relief valve it could look like a little tank piped into the loop usually above the HWH....

plus I think a vacuum relief valve is needed too

2006 ipc section 504.2...

http://therm-ex-control.com/therme2.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

No difference in the small units. If 2.5 can produce enough water then it is fine. Why not a point source water heater.

It will need insulation on pipes. Look at the energy code.


----------



## docgj (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

Thanks for all your comments. It is electric. Not much more info on the plans other than what I listed. They are showing expansion tank. I'm going to request that they move it to another location or design to protect from freezing.

It is amazing to me that something as simple as a water heater can have so many issues that are not on the plans. The rest of the plan was very complete. Only a few questions/comments.

docgj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

docgj,

I think a drawing of the tank support would be in order.

(Threaded rod, plywood shelf or siting on a t-wall with drain termination etc.)

North star,

Good check list!


----------



## docgj (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

Yep PC thats exactly what I'm asking for.

docgj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Water Heater Installation

Don't forget to ask for details complying IPC 502.4


----------

